# Bộ kem chống nắng OHUI cho các chị em.



## tg2095 (15/1/20)

OHUI Trên thị trường hiện nay các sản phẩm kem chống nắng có rất nhiều, đến từ những thương hiệu khác nhau. Tuy nhiên, kem chống nắng cũng như các loại mỹ phẩm khác, nó sẽ phù thuộc vào loại da của bạn mà sử dụng những sản phẩm kem chống nắng phù hợp với làn da của mình. Hôm nay myphamohuichinhhang.net.vn xin review về sản phẩm kem chống nắng Perfect Sun Black – sản phẩm đang được mọi chị em truy lùng ráo riết, vào những lúc cao điểm, sản phẩm luôn ở chế độ cháy hàng. Hãy cùng tìm hiểu điều thần thánh ở lọ kem chống nắng này nhé.

*Thương hiệu Ohui*
Ohui là thương hiệu được sáng lập bởi tập đoàn lớn mạnh trên thế giới mang tên LG và dưới sự quản lý của LG Household & Health Care. Thương hiệu mỹ phẩm nổi tiếng Ohui hiện nay đã có chỗ đứng riêng của mình và trở thành một trong những tên tuổi được biết đến nhiều tại Hàn Quốc. Ohui có nhiều dòng sản phẩm khác nhau chuyên về chăm sóc làn da, sản phẩm trang điểm dành cho cả nữ giới và nam giới và tập trung cho công dụng tái tại và nuôi dưỡng làn da. Vì vậy mà mỹ phẩm Ohui tại Hàn thường cao cấp, chất lượng tốt cùng giá thành khá đắt đỏ.

Hiện nay tại Việt Nam đã có cửa hàng chính hãng của Ohui phủ sóng trên toàn quốc từ Sài Gòn, Cần Thơ, Đà Nẵng, Huế, Hải Phòng,… Các sản phẩm của Ohui thường mang lên vẻ sang trọng bởi thiết kế luôn được chăm chút, được lấy cảm hứng từ Hoàng cung Hàn Quốc. Đây chính là điểm mà Ohui thu hút mọi ánh nhìn và mong muốn sở hữu chúng của phụ nữ. Công ty mỹ phẩm Ohui hiện nay sở hữu đến 3 thương hiệu cao cấp nhất tại xứ sở kim chi chính là Ohui, Whoo, SU:M 37.

*Kem chống nắng Ohui có tốt không?*
Kem chống nắng luôn là sản phẩm cần thiết cho mùa hè và hằng ngày bạn nên sử dụng chúng thường xuyên. Kem chống nắng có tác dụng vượt trội mà bạn không thể nghĩ đến được. Nếu có cơ hội đi du lịch thì hãy mang theo em kem chống nắng này như là một vật bất ly thân. Không có kem chống nắng thì làn da bạn sẽ trong tình trạng luôn bị uy hiếp bởi những nguy hiểm mà ánh sáng mặt trời ảnh hưởng đến. Vì vậy mà hãy sử dụng kem chống nắng Ohui ngay nếu như muốn làn da của mình luôn được bảo vệ toàn diện.

*Vậy công dụng của kem chống nắng Ohui*
• Lớp kem chống nắng khi thoa lên da sẽ trở thành một màng chắn mỏng nhưng lại hiệu quả trong việc cản lại các tia cực tím độc hại trong ánh nắng mặt trời.
• Khi ánh sáng mặt trời không chạm đến da đồng nghĩa với việc bạn đã loại bỏ được các nguy cơ dẫn đến tình trạng nám và sạm da.
• Chỉ cần thoa kem chống nắng Ohui là bạn có thể thoải mái dạo quanh ngoài trời nắng mà không sợ da bị xỉn màu.
• Kem chống nắng thương hiệu Ohui có khả năng chống nước hiệu quả, bạn có thể sử dụng khi đi bơi hay tham gia các hoạt động ngoài trời thường xuyên.
• Kem chống nắng Ohui giúp các cô nàng thay thế được lớp kem lót cho lớp trang điểm của mình, giúp da bạn luôn được mềm mại, khô thoáng và nhìn tự nhiên.




*Review Kem chống nắng OHUI Perfect Sun Black
Bao bì của OHUI Perfect Sun Black sang trọng, thanh tao*
• Với bao bì sang trọng, dễ nhìn, OHUI Perfect Sun Black chiếm được tình cảm của các nàng ngay từ cái nhìn đầu tiên.
• Không những thế, với thân trắng nắp vàng, thiết kế bao bì này càng làm cho OHUI Perfect Sun Black có độ nổi bật nhất định.
• Trên thân bao bì có ghi rõ chỉ số SPF, PA, dung tích 50ml,… cũng như phân biệt dòng sản phẩm một cách rõ ràng.
• Với vỏ sản phẩm được thiết kế với nắp vặn nằm dưới, giúp dễ lấy dung dịch, tiện lợi và không bị xót dung dịch khi sản phẩm gần hết. Đó là một điểm tiện lợi của sản phẩm này.

*Thành phần của OHUI Perfect Sun Black chống lão hóa, bảo vệ da*

• Với chỉ số SPF 50+, PA+++ có thể bảo vệ tốt cho da dưới ánh nắng gay gắt mùa hè. OHUI Perfect Sun Black đã đáp ứng được chuẩn cơ bản của mọi loại kem chống nắng. Không chỉ thể, chỉ số chống nắng của OHUI Perfect Sun Black là chỉ số phù hợp cho làn da các nàng với thời tiết và khí hậu Châu Á.
• Ngoài những đặc điểm chống nắng tối ưu, OHUI Perfect Sun Black còn có thể sử dụng làm kem lót cho bước trang điểm. Với dung dịch sánh màu hồng nhạt, OHUI Perfect Sun Black đem đến một lớp kem lót vừa tự nhiên vừa tươi sáng cho các cô nàng ngại trang điểm
• HUI Perfect Sun Black được đánh giá cao với công thức cải tiến và chức năng 2 trong 1 của mình. Vì những lý do trên, OHUI Perfect Sun Black là dòng hot nhất trong cả 4 dòng OHUI Perfect Sun.

*Chất kem*
Chất kem của Ohui Perfect Sun Black hơi đặc một chút với màu hồng nhạt. Khi thoa lên da sẽ tạo thành lớp finish hơi bóng một chút tạo cảm giác làn da khỏe khoắn, săn chắc. Bạn nữ có thể sử dụng kem chống nắng Ohui Perfect Sun Black thay thế cho các loại kem lót trong lớp trang điểm hàng ngày, vừa mang lại vẻ tự nhiên, vừa giúp da được tươi sáng rạng ngời. Ohui Perfect Sun Black phù hợp với cô nàng thích trang điểm nhẹ nhàng cùng chút son.

Kem chống nắng Ohui Perfect Sun Black cũng có thêm khả năng chống nước tốt nên bạn cần phải tẩy trang sạch da mặt để tránh bị mụn do da vẫn chưa sạch hoàn toàn nhé.

*Thành phần*
• Trên thân tuýp kem cũng được in rõ ràng các thông tin về chỉ số chống nắng của Ohui Perfect Sun Black với SPF 50+ và PA+++ là mức tối đa theo nghiên cứu của các nhà khoa học. Vì thế mà khả năng chống nắng, bảo vệ làn da của Ohui Perfect Sun Black trong điều kiện ánh nắng gay gắt là hoàn hảo. Chắc chắn kem chống nắng Ohui Perfect Sun Black đáp ứng được mọi tiêu chuẩn dù có khắt khe như thế nào. Không chỉ vậy dòng kem chống nắng này còn phù hợp với thời tiết mùa hè khắc nghiệt như ở châu Á.
• *Ohui Perfect Sun Black* đươc nhiều chuyên gia làm đẹp đánh giá cao bởi sản phẩm này được áp dụng thêm công thức cải tiến với hai chức năng trong một loại kem chống nắng.
• Nguyên liệu của kem chống nắng này cũng từ tự nhiên như: tinh chất vani tạo mùi dễ chịu cho chất kem, pro-vitamin B5 làm da trở nên dịu dàng, mềm mại, làm mát da dưới thời tiết nắng nóng, không rát và không gâ ửng đỏ. Hoạt chất độc quyền của hãng Chrysin bổ sung thêm sức mạnh chống lại tia UVB UVA của Ohui Perfect Sun Black.

*Mùi hương*
Nhiều bạn có làn da nhạy cảm sẽ không thích mùi hương vani tuy dịu nhẹ của kem chống nắng Ohui Perfect Sun Black bởi dễ làm họ bị kích ứng và khó chịu.

*Giá thành*
Giá thành của kem chống nắng Ohui Perfect Sun Black 60ml là: 800.000 VNĐ
Trên đây chính là câu giải đáp cho câu hỏi kem chống nắng Ohui có tốt không cùng với dòng kem chống nắng nổi bật nhất của hãng này. Những lưu ý khi sử dụng kem chống nắng hay sử dụng kem chống nắng như thế nào đúng cách cũng vô cùng quan trọng trong việc chăm sóc da. Hãy cùng mỹ phẩm Ohui giúp làn da bạn luôn khoẻ đẹp nhé, nhớ là phải chăm dùng kem chống nắng để bảo vệ da nha các nàng.


----------

